# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Best way to Eat your Egg whites

## G-Force

omlette of course

ok most people know how to make an omlette - but have u tried a medditerainian style scrambled omletta with all these ingredients:

*INGREDIENTS*

6 white + 1 yolk
25g half fat cheese
3 or 4 baby plum tomatoes
1/2 a red onion
some yellow peppers
30g black olives
couple of pre steamed brocoli 
50g lean sliced ham 


mix it all in a pan and scramble that baby - it comes out in a big sloppy mess but tastes amazing and provides the following quality (cutting diet approved) macro's

*PRO: 40g
FAT: 14g
CARBS >1g

286 KCALS*


P.S i didnt use any butter or oil in the making of this omlette - as unsaturated fats turn to trans fats when heated - just make sure you keep stiring the mixture and you shouldnt have any probs with sticking

----------


## Pinkvelvet

> omlette of course
> 
> ok most people know how to make an omlette - but have u tried a medditerainian style scrambled omletta with all these ingredients:
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> 6 white + 1 yolk
> 25g half fat cheese
> 3 or 4 baby plum tomatoes
> ...


So, when are you moving in?  :BbAily:

----------


## damiongage

my favorite way:

1 cup egg whites
2 tblsp natty pb
1/8 cup sugar free syrup


make two (1/2 cup) egg wite pancakes
spread on pb
put on syrup
eat

apx 40pro 15g fat 5g carb 355cal

----------


## G-Force

> my favorite way:
> 
> 1 cup egg whites
> 2 tblsp natty pb
> 1/8 cup sugar free syrup
> 
> 
> make two (1/2 cup) egg wite pancakes
> spread on pb
> ...



i was considering adding PB to my omlette actually but didnt want to add it with the cheese

i may substitute the PB for the Cheese next time as its a better source of fat
although the half fat cheese i use has loads of Protein

----------


## G-Force

> So, when are you moving in?



as soon as i can afford the flight to canada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

actually i can afford it now - and i've never been to canada............

----------


## Pinkvelvet

> as soon as i can afford the flight to canada  
> 
> actually i can afford it now - and i've never been to canada............



You would love it!!!

----------


## Jerzey

That sounds really good, I love omelettes... my new one is with 2tbsp. grated parm/romano, black pepper, grilled chicken breast and roasted red peppers  :Wink/Grin:  

Were you really going to add PB  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Pinkvelvet

> That sounds really good, I love omelettes... my new one is with 2tbsp. grated parm/romano, black pepper, grilled chicken breast and roasted red peppers  
> 
> Were you really going to add PB


ooohhhh.....parm/romano.......  :Wub:

----------


## G-Force

> That sounds really good, I love omelettes... my new one is with 2tbsp. grated parm/romano, black pepper, grilled chicken breast and roasted red peppers  
> 
> Were you really going to add PB



yeah - i struggle with idea's for PB

the only half decent thing i've managed is to heat a couple of spoonfuls up in the microwave ontop of some lean ham

then add some scrambled egg whites (obviously)

----------


## Jerzey

> ooohhhh.....parm/romano.......


It adds so much flavor to eggwhites. I also use ICBINB spray.




> yeah - i struggle with idea's for PB
> 
> the only half decent thing i've managed is to heat a couple of spoonfuls up in the microwave ontop of some lean ham
> 
> then add some scrambled egg whites (obviously)


I just can't seem to put peanut butter and eggs together  :Hmmmm:  

I'd rather just eat the eggs then eat the PB on a spoon.

I eat peanut butter on celery, that's pretty good, when I don't want to have the carbs of bread/rice cake.

----------


## G-Force

i've never mixed the pb directly into the eggs

but spread onto ham with eggs on the side is lovely

i heard about someone mixing PB with Cottage Cheese which sounds Minging
i'm all for experimentation, but that sounds terrible

----------


## Flex2winny

oats+eggs+splenda+peanut butter!!!

----------


## G-Force

i tried mixing in peanut butter into my omlette the other day, instead of the cheese

and would u believe it
it tasted amazing

now do i dare try mixing PB with cottage cheese

hmmm

i'm not ready for that just yet i dont think

----------


## eport

this is prob one of my fav ways to cook an omlette. very very good.
Serves: One Prep Time: Cook Time:

Nutrition Score per serving:
Calories 330 g Protein 41
g Fat 1 % Protein 50%
% Fat 3% g Fiber 6
g Carbs 37 mg Sodium 
% Carbs 46% g Calcium 

Ingredients

1 and 1/2 cups diced cooked potatoes (about 5 ounces' worth, or 1 large or 2 small potatoes)
1/3 cup thinly sliced onions
3 Tbsp. canned chopped green chilies, drained
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. ground red pepper
9 egg whites or 8 oz. egg substitute (Egg Beaters)
1 oz. fat-free cheese, shredded
Salt & pepper to taste
4-5 Tbsp. salsa

Directions

Scrub potatoes well, then poke several times with a fork. Microwave on high -- about 4-7 minutes or until done. Using a sharp knife, dice into small pieces. Coat a nonstick skillet with cooking spray. Add potato, onion and green chilies. Saute over medium heat 2-3 minutes or until lightly browned. Stir in chili powder, garlic powder and red pepper. Remove from heat and set aside. Using an electric beater (or a blender), beat egg whites in a bowl until mixed. Add salt and pepper. Coat a 10-inch nonstick skillet with cooking spray and place over medium heat. Evenly spread eggs into skillet. Cook two minutes, then spread potato mixture and cheese evenly on top. Cover and reduce heat to low. Continue cooking for 12-15 minutes until set. Remove from skillet onto a large plate. Top with salsa. Makes one bodybuilder-sized serving.

----------


## Flex2winny

egg whites, oats and peanut butter or almond butter!!!

----------


## IronFreakX

with oats and honey or sugar free maple syrup

----------


## G-Force

> with oats and honey or sugar free maple syrup



yep i used to love it, although i'm getting very bored of having this every morning nowadays

----------


## mxer_kx

im gonna have to agree i just microwave my egg whites scramble them throw some natty pb mix around and they taste perfecttttt

----------


## Chemical King

> omlette of course
> 
> ok most people know how to make an omlette - but have u tried a medditerainian style scrambled omletta with all these ingredients:
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> 6 white + 1 yolk
> 25g half fat cheese
> 3 or 4 baby plum tomatoes
> ...


a microwave is a good way of doing it and it's nice and clean

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

> omlette of course
> 
> ok most people know how to make an omlette - but have u tried a medditerainian style scrambled omletta with all these ingredients:
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> *6 white + 1 yolk
> 25g half fat cheese
> 3 or 4 baby plum tomatoes
> ...


Damn that looks yummy

----------

